# One hundred years in exile.



## senorkike

Dear all,

Our Latin Society has a running joke about the fact that we are an exiled society and this year is the 100th Anniversary. I am running the celebreations and I want to use this on documents. It will be included as a stand-alone tag on invitations and minutes etc. 

I just wanted to check if the accusative, 'centum annos in exilio', is right for this, or whether something else would be more appropriate to the context. 

I would be most grateful for any help.

Kind regards and many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## jazyk

What about _in commemoratione centum annorum in exilio_?


----------



## Joca

Could you explain why you are an exiled society?


----------



## senorkike

There was once a dinner at which a significant mess was made, and the society was banned from using certain facilities for a period. Even though this is all in the past and we are no longer banned, a tradition developed that we toast to our 'exile' on all occasions that we meet.

However, with very learned people present, I don't want to get anything wrong!


----------



## Joca

How about something like this?

One hundred years of/into exile, but still thriving.

or

A century of/into exile, but still sound.


----------



## senorkike

Would you use 'centuria' for century?


----------



## Joca

No, I think it is saeculum, i (neuter).


----------

